# Messi: parliamone



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Premessa: Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo, forse della storia, non ho mai stravisto per lui ma la sua carriera è qualcosa di unico e quindi il mio ragionamento parte da qui.

Per me Messi al Barca ha fatto il suo tempo ed è ora che vada via, nel senso che io non vedo più nell'argentino quella voglia di vincere che aveva prima..forse troppi trofei, troppi anni con la stessa casacca..i sudamericani sono così infondo (anche se gli argentini meno dei brasiliani)

Non seguo regolarmente la Liga, ma in champions nonostante i numeri pazzeschi io vedo un giocatore che "se ne frega"..è il leader della squadra e non lo vedi incitare manco un secondo gli altri, qualche anno fa quando si metteva male (non capitava quasi mai) lui iniziava con le sue sgroppate per alzare il ritmo..adesso è il primo a calare le braghe..

Per me è stanco..forse vorrebbe andare via ma non sa come liberarsi dal club che gli ha dato tutto, e dai tifosi..ma penso sia annoiato..
Sembrerà ridicolo dire una cosa così di uno che viaggia a 43 gol in 41 partite eppure io ho questa sensazione e mi sa che potrebbe davvero salutare..

Ovviamente per il Barca perdere Messi sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, Messi è il Barca..se va via non ci sono 150-200 milioni che tengano..ci rimettono sempre..quindi loro non lo cederanno mai, piuttosto mandano via Neymar che pure è più giovane..

A Messi inoltre consiglio di evitare la Premier, non è un calcio che si adatta al suo talento, lì farebbe tanti gol ma inciderebbe meno..
Se fossi in lui verrei in Italia, all'Inter che ha un bel progetto o al Milan per rilanciare una nobile decadutissima..

Non succederà mai perché Messi può ancora premere ingaggi da fantascienza e non rinuncerà mai ai soldi (a cui pare sia anche molto attaccato)..però credo che ci perdiamo tutti un po' di poesia nel vedere un Messi come quello di ieri sera..


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2017)

Ieri è stato il migliore dei sui. Anche non al 100, ha creato assist importanti. Poi oh Iniesta segna solo con noi..

Comunque quando Messi finirà la carriera al Barcellona, io godrò. Perché i catalani sono stati Messi Dipendenti per 10 anni. Saranno una squadra "normale". Non avranno mai un altro Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri è stato il migliore dei sui. Anche non al 100, ha creato assist importanti. Poi oh Iniesta segna solo con noi..
> 
> Comunque quando Messi finirà la carriera al Barcellona, io godrò. Perché i catalani sono stati Messi Dipendenti per 10 anni. Saranno una squadra "normale". Non avranno mai un altro Messi.



Non lo avrà nessuno...dipenderà da come si muoveranno sul mercato..i soldi li hanno..certo se poi lasci tre anni la squadra in mano ad un emerito incapace come Luis Enrique...normale che distrugga tutto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premessa: Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo, forse della storia, non ho mai stravisto per lui ma la sua carriera è qualcosa di unico e quindi il mio ragionamento parte da qui.
> 
> Per me Messi al Barca ha fatto il suo tempo ed è ora che vada via, nel senso che io non vedo più nell'argentino quella voglia di vincere che aveva prima..forse troppi trofei, troppi anni con la stessa casacca..i sudamericani sono così infondo (anche se gli argentini meno dei brasiliani)
> 
> ...



Ieri è stato l'unico a riuscire ad accendere la lampadina. Poi se mette due volte Suarez avanti la porta e Iniesta si divora quel goal lui cosa può farci? Era marcato a vista eppure faceva quasi quello che voleva, considera che la Juve era raccolta in 25 metri, non è che può dribblarli tutti così.

Ieri quello che ha deluso è stato Neymar mai pericoloso e soprattutto mai nulla di diverso. Mi ha deluso moltissimo anche Andrà Gomes, non è proprio nella sua dimensione li al Barca.

Comunque anni di transizione capitano a tutte le squadre, successe già in passato anche al Barca, non si può vincere ogni anno, ma una grande squadra anche quando non vince arrivano secondi in liga ed escono ai quarti (forse). L'anno prossimo ci riproveranno con un nuovo allenatore e chissà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *Ieri è stato l'unico a riuscire ad accendere la lampadina*. Poi se mette due volte Suarez avanti la porta e Iniesta si divora quel goal lui cosa può farci? Era marcato a vista eppure faceva quasi quello che voleva, considera che la Juve era raccolta in 25 metri, non è che può dribblarli tutti così.
> 
> Ieri quello che ha deluso è stato Neymar mai pericoloso e soprattutto mai nulla di diverso. Mi ha deluso moltissimo anche Andrà Gomes, non è proprio nella sua dimensione li al Barca.
> 
> Comunque anni di transizione capitano a tutte le squadre, successe già in passato anche al Barca, non si può vincere ogni anno, ma una grande squadra anche quando non vince arrivano secondi in liga ed escono ai quarti (forse). L'anno prossimo ci riproveranno con un nuovo allenatore e chissà.



Mah..io ricordo Messi quando voleva davvero vincere che in porta ci andava lui, non si limitava ad offrire asssit gustosi..
Gli ho visto spernacchiare due punizioni da posizioni ottime senza il minimo interesse.., non l'ho visto lottare su nessun pallone..
Parliamo di Messi che ha una tecnica oltre l'immaginazione, non può limitarsi a 3 passaggi in '90...e pure col PSG ha fatto pochissimo..
Ieri non gli ho mai visto fare un cambio di passo o saltare di netto l'uomo o provare un tiro..Neymar almeno verso la fine un paio di accelerazioni vere le ha provate..

Su Andre Gomes concordo..che involuzione pazzesca..ma del resto sgli sta bene..perché invece di farsi una carriera ha cercato al scorciatoia di andare al Barca dove il posto non c'è..e oltretutto a 22 anni serve come il pane uno che ti insegna, invece la Barca hanno un tecnico che a livello di indicazioni tattiche è tipo silvio
"tutti su!!"
"Attaccare!!"
"Difendete meglio!!"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..io ricordo Messi quando voleva davvero vincere che in porta ci andava lui, non si limitava ad offrire asssit gustosi..
> Gli ho visto spernacchiare due punizioni da posizioni ottime senza il minimo interesse.., non l'ho visto lottare su nessun pallone..
> Parliamo di Messi che ha una tecnica oltre l'immaginazione, non può limitarsi a 3 passaggi in '90...e pure col PSG ha fatto pochissimo..
> Ieri non gli ho mai visto fare un cambio di passo o saltare di netto l'uomo o provare un tiro..Neymar almeno verso la fine un paio di accelerazioni vere le ha provate..
> ...



bhe ma non è che ogni partita può dribblare e andare solo in porta, ci sono anche gli avversari in campo eh. Poi se la Juve è compatta in 25 metri non hai proprio lo spazio per farlo, qui sta la bravura dell'allenatore nel saper bloccare le armi avversarie. In ogni caso se con 3 passaggi ti mette avanti la porta la partita l'ha fatta. Poi che non sia più il Messi di un paio d'anni fa non ci piove. L'età avanza per tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premessa: Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo, forse della storia, non ho mai stravisto per lui ma la sua carriera è qualcosa di unico e quindi il mio ragionamento parte da qui.
> 
> Per me Messi al Barca ha fatto il suo tempo ed è ora che vada via, nel senso che io non vedo più nell'argentino quella voglia di vincere che aveva prima..forse troppi trofei, troppi anni con la stessa casacca..i sudamericani sono così infondo (anche se gli argentini meno dei brasiliani)
> 
> ...



Messi è indubbiamente in calo e penso sia fisiologico.
Ma considera che non stiamo calando da una collinetta ma da k2 : il suo calo, come tu giustamente fai notare, oggi quindi dice 43 gol in 41 partite.
Si potrebbe allargare benissimo il discorso a cr7 : sta finendo un'epoca, l'epoca dei due fenomeni che hanno segnato il calcio degli ultimi 10 anni o anche più.
Personalmente preferirei vedere messi giocare a vita al barcellona . 
Ah, messi in campo non è tipo che urla e richiama i compagni ma ieri è stato l'unico che ha provato a scuotere la squadra, incidendo con giocate importanti.
A questo barcellona non si può dire nulla come nulla si può dire a messi.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premessa: Messi è il giocatore più forte del mondo, forse della storia, non ho mai stravisto per lui ma la sua carriera è qualcosa di unico e quindi il mio ragionamento parte da qui.
> 
> Per me Messi al Barca ha fatto il suo tempo ed è ora che vada via, nel senso che io non vedo più nell'argentino quella voglia di vincere che aveva prima..forse troppi trofei, troppi anni con la stessa casacca..i sudamericani sono così infondo (anche se gli argentini meno dei brasiliani)
> 
> ...



Messi non incitera mai i suoi perché è proprio così. E il suo sindrome di asperger che lo rende introverso.
In calo non direi. Ieri era impossibile dribblare tutti. La juve ha fatto una densità pazzesca davanti ai suoi 16 metri.
Quello che è mancato ieri e stato tutto il centrocampo catalano. Nullo in fase offensiva e nullo in fase difensiva.
La juve ha fatto la partita perfetta... così come noi quando abbiamo battuto il barca 2 0 a san Siro. 

Densità pressing e ripartenze veloci.
Ovviamente se provi a fare il gioco contro di loro e un massacro perché attacante lo spazio in modo incredibile grazie alle loro individualità. 
Ma la juve ieri ha fatto una partita da squadra vera. Unità compatta e umile.

In certi momenti i spagnoli dovrebbero lasciare la palla a l avversario. Invece vogliono sempre la palla.

Messi non parte e non è nemmeno appagato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Messi non incitera mai i suoi perché è proprio così. E il suo sindrome di asperger che lo rende introverso.
> In calo non direi. Ieri era impossibile dribblare tutti. La juve ha fatto una densità pazzesca davanti ai suoi 16 metri.
> Quello che è mancato ieri e stato tutto il centrocampo catalano. Nullo in fase offensiva e nullo in fase difensiva.
> La juve ha fatto la partita perfetta... così come noi quando abbiamo battuto il barca 2 0 a san Siro.
> ...



Io ho visto un atteggiamento proprio diverso, che in passato non gli vedevo..
Sguardo cupo, testa bassa..come se in campo ci si debba andare per forza..
Ripeto ieri grande Juve ma Messi ha avuto due punizioni da ottima posizione e le ha calciate malissimo e in almeno 3 occasioni tra i 25 e i 16 metri aveva lo spazio per provare una conclusione e invece non ha nemmeno tentato il tiro..

Comunque io ho segnalato solo la mia impressione, per me Messi vorrebbe cambiare aria e credo gli farebbe anche bene..

Non parlo ne da tifoso ne da fan dell'argentino, il mio è un parere distaccato..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Messi è indubbiamente in calo e penso sia fisiologico.
> Ma considera che non stiamo calando da una collinetta ma da k2 : il suo calo, come tu giustamente fai notare, oggi quindi dice 43 gol in 41 partite.
> Si potrebbe allargare benissimo il discorso a cr7 : sta finendo un'epoca, l'epoca dei due fenomeni che hanno segnato il calcio degli ultimi 10 anni o anche più.
> Personalmente preferirei vedere messi giocare a vita al barcellona .
> ...



-


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Aprile 2017)

Premessa. Posto che gli preferisco di Gran lunga Cristiano, credo che sia fisiologicamente in calo. Ha 29 anni, ha toccato l'apice e mi auguro possa riciclarsi in un altro team. Nella ricca Inghilterra lo accoglieranno a braccia aperte.

Se non fosse che, stante mediocri scelte strategiche, l'inter non può andare in Cl, Suning avrebbe la forza economica per strapparlo al barca (e per fare concorrenza ai petrodollari arabi).


----------



## davoreb (12 Aprile 2017)

Dipende cosa ha voglia di fare lui.

Diciamo che al Barca ha già raggiunto l'apice sia come livello di gioco che come vittorie, cioè cosa puo fare di più?

In un altra squadra spagnola non può andare per ovvi motivi quindi se ha davvero ancora voglia di mettersi in gioco potrebbe andare ad una squadra da risollevare come lo United nel campionato più competitivo del mondo.

Oppure provare a far vincere qualcosa all'Arsenal.

Poi è ovvio che non può fare accelerazioni continue come qualche anno fà ma probabilmente è ancora oggi il giocatore più forte al mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Mah ormai è tardi per andare via secondo me
Se anche parte, dove va?
In qualunque altra squadra / campionato dovrebbe reinventarsi quasi da zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah ormai è tardi per andare via secondo me
> Se anche parte, dove va?
> In qualunque altra squadra / campionato dovrebbe reinventarsi quasi da zero.



Io lo vedrei bene in serie A


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Avrà anche 30 anni ma quando ti punta da fermo fa ancora paura.
Ieri ha piantato sul posto parecchie volte l'avversario, un paio di volte dybala. 
Io penso che sia in una fase della carriera nella quale lo si deve far correre meno possibile ma ottimizzare tutto il suo talento solo ed esclusivamente per la fase offensiva.
Sarebbe anche opportuno che il barcellona per vincere non debba necessariamente far 4 gol a partita.
Vedrei benissimo il maestro sarri a barcellona , nel barcellona di messi.
Altro che mertens, ci sarebbe da leccarsi i baffi.
Non dimentichiamo che il barcellona non ha un allenatore e non lo ha dai tempi di guardiola.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2017)

per me è stato il migliore in campo dopo Dybala (peraltro l'ha ownato un paio di volte 1vs1 ), se non era per lui manovra Barca ieri elettrocardiogramma piatto. Poi che non sia più il Messi che salta come birilli tre quattro giocatori è pacifico ma lui contro questo tipo di squadre che fanno molta densità ha sempre faticato, figuriamoci ora che è atleticamente past his prime, in ogni caso sei in trasferta contro la miglior difesa del mondo e tre palle gol nitide le ha create, dovevano bastare e avanzare per segnare almeno un gol. 

Per quanto riguarda il resto, ma ti pare che questo a 30 anni venga a giocare in un campionato fatiscente come la serie a? Posto che per me il treno per una sua cessione è passato se proprio dovesse andare via va al City da Guardiola o a Parigi, ha pure una famiglia ricordiamo.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2017)

Ecco, il fatto che un Messi spento e svuotato sia stato l'unica luce del Barcellona la dice lunga su quel somaro di Luis Enrique, che ha impostato la squadra sulle intuizioni del suo campione (e questo ci sta), però senza dare un minimo di organizzazione: zero movimenti, zero tagli, zero sovrapposizioni, nessuna giocata provata in allenamento, squadra lunghissima.

Tornando a Messi è già da un po' che mi pare calato fisicamente, non ha più quei cambi di passo che mandavano in tilt qualsiasi avversario, ieri Alex Sandro lo ha fermato con facilità più di qualche volta senza troppi problemi. Probabilmente, come avete detto già voi, non ha più stimoli a Barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedrei bene in serie A


rischierebbe le gambe ogni partita con i fabbri del nostro campionato


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rischierebbe le gambe ogni partita con i fabbri del nostro campionato



Come dinamismo e violenza di gioco al premier è molto peggio..da noi si predilige la tattica..semmai da noi farebbe fatica a trovare praterie in cui muoversi..ma credo farebbe comunque la differenza..

ma ve lo immaginate come sarebbe "poetico" un Messi che a 30 anni con una bacheca colma se ne va al Napoli a ricalcare le orme del suo idolo Maradona prendendosi la 10 e cerca di far vincere uno scudetto ai partenopei? Magari con Sarri in panchina a coordinare un calcio spettacolare al servizio dell'argentino..vabbé dai..roba da altri tempi..poi messi non mi pare nemmeno il tipo


----------



## Il Genio (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..io ricordo Messi quando voleva davvero vincere che in porta ci andava lui, non si limitava ad offrire asssit gustosi..
> Gli ho visto spernacchiare due punizioni da posizioni ottime senza il minimo interesse.., non l'ho visto lottare su nessun pallone..
> Parliamo di Messi che ha una tecnica oltre l'immaginazione, non può limitarsi a 3 passaggi in '90...e pure col PSG ha fatto pochissimo..
> Ieri non gli ho mai visto fare un cambio di passo o saltare di netto l'uomo o provare un tiro..Neymar almeno verso la fine un paio di accelerazioni vere le ha provate..
> ...



Da quando c'è Neymar, ma soprattutto Suarez ha cambiato modo di giocare


----------



## Heaven (12 Aprile 2017)

Messi è il Barça. In campo, in panchina e forse anche in dirigenza comanda tutto lui


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Aprile 2017)

ovviamente non è più il Messi immarcabile e fenomenale di qualche anno fa....anche xkè comunque le motivazioni saranno anche minori...ma ieri ha messo 3 assist fenomenali contro la miglior difesa d'europa...se poi Iniesta e Suarez sbagliano può farci poco...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

Prima era immarcabile, ora no. Naturale declino psico-fisico. E' fisiologico.
La curva è destinata a scendere in maniera anche più netta da ora in poi. Non è Cristiano Ronaldo, fisicamente e mentalmente


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Ha ancora 29 anni, per me non esiste parlare di calo fisico. A mio avviso è un problema soprattutto di motivazioni e fame di vittorie, ed è anche comprensibile visto che ha praticamente vinto tutto ciò che un giocatore sogna di vincere con un club.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha ancora 29 anni, per me non esiste parlare di calo fisico. A mio avviso è un problema soprattutto di motivazioni e fame di vittorie, ed è anche comprensibile visto che ha praticamente vinto tutto ciò che un giocatore sogna di vincere con un club.



Quoto.
Per questo credo dovrebbe cambiare aria..

Con le dovute proporzioni è quello che è successo a Pirlo con noi: aveva finito gli stimoli (diventando perfino irritante in campo, Messi almeno fa ancora il fenomeno tanto è forte)..credo Messi si senta vincolato al Barca ma vorrebbe cambiare..

Sarebbe bellissimo vederlo in Italia, anche se purtroppo credo sarebbe con le mer..e


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Per questo credo dovrebbe cambiare aria..
> 
> Con le dovute proporzioni è quello che è successo a Pirlo con noi: aveva finito gli stimoli (diventando perfino irritante in campo, Messi almeno fa ancora il fenomeno tanto è forte)..credo Messi si senta vincolato al Barca ma vorrebbe cambiare..
> ...



Il problema è che Messi deve al Barça davvero tanto, lasciare una situazione del genere è complicatissimo (aldilà dei costi astronomici che dovrebbe sostenere una squadra per acquistarlo). Comunque concordo con chi lo vedrebbe bene in Serie A, la Premier non mi sembra proprio adatta ad uno come lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2017)

Messi fuori dal barca lo vedo solo in Italia o al PSG. Vedo solo un piccolo calo di Messi rispetto all'alieno di anni fa, ma cmq resta ancora il più forte del mondo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (12 Aprile 2017)

È comunque sul podio dei più forti del mondo, nonostante stia imboccando la parabola discendente.
Quoto totalmente il paragone il nostro Pirlo, anch'io reputo il calo più"psico" che "fisiologico".
Ha ancora molto da dare il caro Leo, serve solo il giusto ambiente e le giuste persone.
Aggiungo inoltre che non avere un vero allenatore, qualcuno che lo strigli, anche magari dalla dirigenza, potrebbe avergli fatto più male che bene negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Luis Enrique ha completamente perso la bussola: si vedano gli sfasamenti tattici nelle transizioni negative. Messi non c'entra proprio un kaiser, anzi, è stato l'unico a combinare qualcosa con un key pass fantascientifico per Iniesta.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Aprile 2017)

Può essere che sia un calo di motivazioni.
Cristiano Ronaldo ha vinto al Man U, al Real e anche in nazionale.
Lui Barcellona a parte (e non e' poco dato che i trofei sono molti) niente.
Ne gioverebbe anche la sua carriera e la sua immagine ad andare via


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2017)

Sinceramente io non lo vedo in calo. Sembra meno incisivo perché fa giocate meno appariscenti, ma perché ha dovuto cambiare modo di giocare. Il calo che gli attribuiscono tutti è legato ai suoi compagni. Se Iniesta e Suarez non si fossero addormentati come polli davanti al portiere staremmo qui a parlare ancora di Messi decisivo con un paio di assist. Poi ci sta qualche partita sottotono, ma contro la Juve è stato davvero l'unico che ha giocato veramente. Inoltre ha fatto un paio di accelerazioni niente male, lasciando sul posto un paio di avversarsi. Io non lo vedo in calo nemmeno dal punto di vista fisico. 

Ha ridicolizzato Dybala con un dribbling stratosferico. Ok che Paulo non è un difensore, però cavoli, Messi è Messi.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yT7JU3P9SA





Vedremo cosa accadrà stasera


----------



## 666psycho (19 Aprile 2017)

Messi capocannoniere della champions con 11 gol e della liga con 29 gol...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

E niente Messi non è stato in grado di segnare a Buffon.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2017)




----------



## ignaxio (19 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



ahhaha grazie, mi hai svoltato la giornata


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (19 Aprile 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Messi capocannoniere della champions con 11 gol e della liga con 29 gol...


Aggiungo che in questa stagione in 44 partite ufficiali con il Barcellona ha segnato la ''misera'' cifra di 45 reti...
Se questa è una fase calante non oso immaginare cosa debba fare Messi per tornare ai suoi livelli normali...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2017)

Oggi ridicolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Oggi ridicolo.



E' stato comunque il meno peggio.

Il problema non è lui, ma gli altri 10 (Suarez e Neymar compresi).


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *E' stato comunque il meno peggio.*
> 
> Il problema non è lui, ma gli altri 10 (Suarez e Neymar compresi).


Per me il peggiore, ha sbagliato qualsiasi cosa (pure gli stop).


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Aprile 2017)

Anche per me il peggiore stasera


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che in questa stagione in 44 partite ufficiali con il Barcellona ha segnato la ''misera'' cifra di 45 reti...
> Se questa è una fase calante non oso immaginare cosa debba fare Messi per tornare ai suoi livelli normali...



questi dati sono ridicoli!! stiamo parlando di un campionato dove la partita più brutta finisce 3 a 3.


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2017)

male oggi, ha sbagliato due gol che di solito fa ad occhi chiusi. Suarez però anche peggio di lui considerando l'andata, Chiellini l'ha proprio ownato di brutto.


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2017)

Deve cambiare aria, il Barça non può più dargli nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2017)

Leo vieni qui nelle calde braccia del dragone cinese ..


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leo vieni qui nelle calde braccia del dragone cinese ..



Scambio con Bacca e Poli


----------



## Igniorante (20 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leo vieni qui nelle calde braccia del dragone cinese ..



Se viene in Serie A entra in depressione, altro che Palloni d'Oro


----------



## Brain84 (20 Aprile 2017)

Oggi per me si è confermato quello che dico da 5-6 anni almeno. Il vero fenomeno è Cristiano Ronaldo, quello che segna sempre, quello completo, quello che porta anche il Portogallo dalla panchina a vincere un Europeo. Messi è un fenomeno ma Ronaldo è un'altra cosa.
Anche con il Milan la pulce ha fatto ben poco. Se si sposta dalla Spagna è spacciato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2017)

Sono ormai due anni che stecca in Europa. Anche secondo me avrebbe bisogno di nuovi stimoli ma non si muoverà mai dal Barcellona dove non ha più nulla da dimostrare a differenza di una Premier


----------



## Doctore (20 Aprile 2017)

ma questo segna piu 200 goal a stagione fra un po...non c'e nulla da discutere.
Questi arrivano in semifinale,quarti ecc...ogni santo anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2017)

Da fenomeno alieno è sceso al livello di top player mondiale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2017)

Inizia ad avere un'età, deve tornare a fare la punta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inizia ad avere un'età, deve tornare a fare la punta


Mi riallaccio al tuo commento per fare una considerazione tattica: Messi deve giocare trequartista. 
Ieri ho notato (ma è tendenza generale in questo Barça) che l'argentino viene praticamente sempre in mezzo e finisce per giocare un po' ovunque in mezzo al campo, senza seguire alcuna direttiva tattica; il che genera un problema duplice: lascia sguarnita la fascia destra, che finisce per insterilirsi in fase offensiva e indebolirsi in fase difensiva. 
Messi, ormai, non ha più il passo dell'ala, deve incidere di pura tecnica e la posizione più congeniale è la trequarti, posizione che naturalmente si va a cercare.
Io dico che il Barça dovrebbe cambiare sistema, con un 4-2-3-1 che permetta a Messi di restare alto in fase di non possesso e di fare un po' quello che gli pare in fase di possesso.


----------



## .Nitro (20 Aprile 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Oggi per me si è confermato quello che dico da 5-6 anni almeno. Il vero fenomeno è Cristiano Ronaldo, quello che segna sempre, quello completo, quello che porta anche il Portogallo dalla panchina a vincere un Europeo. Messi è un fenomeno ma Ronaldo è un'altra cosa.
> Anche con il Milan la pulce ha fatto ben poco. Se si sposta dalla Spagna è spacciato.



Ronaldo è un grandissimo calciatore ma non è mai arrivato al livello di Messi ne potrà mai arrivarci. Tra l'altro da 3 anni è diventato una punta molto statica senza più capacità di dribbling,i 3 goal dell'altro ieri pesano ma è stato aiutato ed abbastanza fortunato,sicuramente non è stato il migliore in campo,Marcelo e Robben nettamente superiori. Delle volte è baciato da Dio,pur ritenendolo un grandissimo giocatore ma sicuramente in fase calante.

Ronaldo non giocherà mai partite come quelle di Messi in semifinale contro il Real,o come in semifinale contro il Bayern o finali come quella contro Manchester, prestazioni leggendarie che si ricorderanno nella storia di questo sport.
Messi gioca molto più arretrato ed è per assurdo il regista più forte del mondo,negli ultimi 3 anni è diventato un giocatore diverso ma sempre devastante,dai a Messi lo spazio che ha Ronaldo e vedi che succede


----------



## .Nitro (20 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi riallaccio al tuo commento per fare una considerazione tattica: Messi deve giocare trequartista.
> Ieri ho notato (ma è tendenza generale di questo Barça) che l'argentino viene praticamente sempre in mezzo e finisce per giocare un po' ovunque in mezzo al campo, senza seguire alcuna direttiva tattica; il che genera un problema duplice: lascia sguarnita la fascia destra, che finisce per insterilirsi in fase offensiva e indebolirsi in fase difensiva.
> Messi, ormai, non ha più il passo dell'ala, deve incidere di pura tecnica e la posizione più congeniale è la trequarti, posizione che naturalmente si va a cercare.
> Io dico che il Barça dovrebbe cambiare sistema, con un 4-2-3-1 che permetta a Messi di restare alto in fase di non possesso e fare un po' quello che gli pare in fase di possesso.



Molte essendo marcato da 4 giocatori diventa necessario che si sposti centralmente per far stringere la squadra avversaria ed avere spazi sugli esterni,come è successo ieri con la Juve,il problema è che prendeva posizione da quella parte Rakitic. Sono indicazioni dell'allenatore per non restare troppo bloccato,molte volte gioca sulla linea del centrocampo.

Verissimo che il Barça deve cambiare modo di giocare,ormai chiunque a imparato come giocare contro di loro visto che sono anni che vogliono giocare alla stessa maniera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Molte essendo marcato da 4 giocatori diventa necessario che si sposti centralmente per far stringere la squadra avversaria ed avere spazi sugli esterni,come è successo ieri con la Juve,il problema è che prendeva posizione da quella parte Rakitic. Sono indicazioni dell'allenatore per non restare troppo bloccato,molte volte gioca sulla linea del centrocampo.


Io non credo che siano indicazioni di Enrique, perché quando Messi si sgancia dalla fascia non va nessuno a coprire lì e in fase difensiva la fascia resta sguarnita. 
Il Barcellona gioca praticamente con un 4-4-2 col rombo a centrocampo e Neymar spostato sull'esterno a sinistra.


----------



## .Nitro (20 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non credo che siano indicazioni di Enrique, perché quando Messi si sgancia dalla fascia non va nessuno a coprire lì e in fase difensiva la fascia resta sguarnita.
> Il Barcellona gioca praticamente con un 4-4-2 col rombo a centrocampo e Neymar spostato sull'esterno a sinistra.



All'andata ha giocato largo a destra,ieri centrale e Rakitic prendeva spesso lo spazio che si creava su quella fascia. In ogni caso il Barça deve cambiare identità di gioco visto ormai soffre tantissimo il pressing alto e non ha più palleggiatori


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi riallaccio al tuo commento per fare una considerazione tattica: Messi deve giocare trequartista.
> Ieri ho notato (ma è tendenza generale in questo Barça) che l'argentino viene praticamente sempre in mezzo e finisce per giocare un po' ovunque in mezzo al campo, senza seguire alcuna direttiva tattica; il che genera un problema duplice: lascia sguarnita la fascia destra, che finisce per insterilirsi in fase offensiva e indebolirsi in fase difensiva.
> Messi, ormai, non ha più il passo dell'ala, deve incidere di pura tecnica e la posizione più congeniale è la trequarti, posizione che naturalmente si va a cercare.
> Io dico che il Barça dovrebbe cambiare sistema, con un 4-2-3-1 che permetta a Messi di restare alto in fase di non possesso e di fare un po' quello che gli pare in fase di possesso.



Si infatti per me l'ideale sarebbe un 442-4231, ma per come la vedo io da oggi uno tra Neymar e Suarez potrebbe essere di troppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

Non lo so ma sto nano maledetto ha giocato sette ripeto SETTE partite tra Rube e Inda.. 0 gol fatti. Contro di noi invece...

Maledetto solo contro di noi.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Aprile 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è un grandissimo calciatore ma non è mai arrivato al livello di Messi ne potrà mai arrivarci. Tra l'altro da 3 anni è diventato una punta molto statica senza più capacità di dribbling,i 3 goal dell'altro ieri pesano ma è stato aiutato ed abbastanza fortunato,sicuramente non è stato il migliore in campo,Marcelo e Robben nettamente superiori. Delle volte è baciato da Dio,pur ritenendolo un grandissimo giocatore ma sicuramente in fase calante.
> 
> Ronaldo non giocherà mai partite come quelle di Messi in semifinale contro il Real,o come in semifinale contro il Bayern o finali come quella contro Manchester, prestazioni leggendarie che si ricorderanno nella storia di questo sport.
> Messi gioca molto più arretrato ed è per assurdo il regista più forte del mondo,negli ultimi 3 anni è diventato un giocatore diverso ma sempre devastante,dai a Messi lo spazio che ha Ronaldo e vedi che succede



100 goal di Ronaldo, anche se gli ultimi sono stati regalati, sono 100 goal. Messi ci arriverà ma intanto è stato il Portoghese ad arrivarci prima. Fisicamente poi Ronaldo è più completo, molto più completo. Ha smesso di fare dribling e infatti la sua carriera si è impennata. Ieri Neymar a forza di driblare non ha fatto nulla, zero


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma sto nano maledetto ha giocato sette ripeto SETTE partite tra Rube e Inda.. 0 gol fatti. Contro di noi invece...
> 
> Maledetto solo contro di noi.



Colpa nostra...ce la siamo sempre giocata con una squadra non all'altezza purtoppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> All'andata ha giocato largo a destra,ieri centrale e Rakitic prendeva spesso lo spazio che si creava su quella fascia. In ogni caso il Barça deve cambiare identità di gioco visto ormai soffre tantissimo il pressing alto e non ha più palleggiatori


All'andata ci sono stati gli stessi problemi. Rakitic va a coprire per necessità, ma di fatto gli viene chiesto di fare la mezzala, mandandolo, di conseguenza, in confusione tra la mezzala e i vuoi lasciati da Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2017)

Per me ragazzi non dico da giugno, ma dovrebbe pensare seriamente di lasciare il Barcellona per trovare stimoli altrove. Dico seriamente che da noi potrebbe togliersi molte soddisfazioni in un ambiente sereno come era fino a qualche anno fa. In serie a poi farebbe minimo 40 gol a stagione.
In Italia non te la devi vedere con Real, Atletico, Siviglia...


----------

